# Macosx.com on iPhone App: TapaTalk



## ScottW (Aug 6, 2009)

In fact, Im posting this thread with the native iPhone application.

Very cool.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 7, 2009)

Too bad it's not free.


----------

